# Taking offers on "Shelley Foss" tugboat



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

I've decided to take offers on my RC tugboat. It's 36" long and a Dumas model. It is pretty heavy so shipping is not feasable. If you are interested and in the northeast send me an email at [email protected] and I will reply with more pictures.


----------



## 98 SNAKE EATER (Dec 21, 2003)

I've always wanted one of these


Still available?


----------



## 43rdMuscle (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes it is


----------

